# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Confirmed Working / Broken (List)

## JohnMcCain

I'll start a thread since there isn't one... It would be nice if someone had the time to make a comprehensive list at some point. I have limited access to the stress test only.

I wanted to compile the list of old KNOWN exploits & tricks, and gauge the working status, I have also listed a few tricks with unknown status from the top of my head... If anyone can confirm

*Known working:*

Stormwind model still has a hole in the collision mesh above the torch behind the auction house on the left hand side of the archway, allowing entry under Stormwind.Ironforge Airstrip, still as it was, the whole "scenario" works (trolls attacking guards), the guards talk to you, there is a pet trainer, flag is on top of the IF mountain, crashed plane still there, also the sitting bear is there still  :Smile: Wetlands Farm, boarded up houses, mobs there, and the tunnel to underneath the world is still thereGilijims isle west of STV (or the area name at least, since the island was removed before launch) << Thanks to Smitten for confirmingEdge of the map (Kalimdor) land strip to the east, if anyone can be bothered to swim a level 1 priest out through fatigue (heals out heal fatigue at this level) << Thanks to Smitten for confirmingOld Ironforge exists << Thanks to Smitten for confirmingMount Hyjal possible to access (doesn't teleport out) << Thanks to Smitten for confirmingOrtell's Hideout (above Loch Modan / Dun Morogh mountains) still exists, but is now a region of Dun Morogh instead of Silithus, chat no longer changesUnknown zones still exist within the game.

*Known broken:*

Wall climbing (at least how it used to work; used to stand approx. 15deg off directly head on to a wall and jump + tap forward) *edit: worth noting that climbing certain objects seems to workExploits involving /stuck (such as clipping through the cave in Stonetalon mountains to reach the "Unknown" zone thereGM Island exists? (not sure how given this is the new client and there are no 2 person mounts. Someone can read the files?) << Thanks to Smitten for confirming

*Untested / Needs Testing:*

Polymorph on the shop windowsill inside Ironforge (probably need a mount to run through fast enough whilst in a duel started outside) to drop into old IronforgeWater within water (south of AQ in the ocean near where the farm was that was introduced in TBC I think?)Gnome huts below kill line (forget where those are)Run through instance portal by DCing just before (probably doesn't work since this is new client)Island near... Duskwallow? (should be back to how it was in classic)

So, there are a few things to test I suppose. A lot of the map and model related exploits/explorations should still work, since I doubt they have changed the map. Spells/functionality things are likely all different though. It would be great if they would replicate the old bugs like these, but we will find new ones, I'm sure!

Edit: will add more later if I think of anything

----------


## Smitten

I've tried a lot of things, both new and old to see what still exists. I've got a nice little list, but keeping most of it until launch so people can enjoy them at launch and hopefully they don't get fixed in beta. 

_From this list, here are the things I've personally tried and know work:_

Wetlands Town:* Confirmed*

Even though it was already confirmed, it was one of the first things I checked. 

Edge of land strip in Kalimdor:* Confirmed*

Works just how it does in Vanilla, or at least how I remember it working. I haven't played PServers so I have nothing to compare to but my own memory.

Gillijim's Isle:* Confirmed 
*
It exists just as it did in Vanilla - zone name exists on minimap but it's just bare water.

_Things I've seen friends or others do:_

Mount Hyjal, Old IF.

_Things that have been tried using third party tools:

_GM Island: Seemingly no longer exists, as like 8.2. Blizzard seems to be purging it from all versions of the game.

----------


## JohnMcCain

Ortell's Hideout (above Loch Modan / Dun Morogh) is now zone changed to Dun Morogh, as such, general chat no longer transfers to Silithus chat.. However, the cave is still there, and still called Ortell's Hideout

----------


## JohnMcCain

Unknown zone still works! Tested @ Newman's Landing

----------


## thebenji

> I've tried a lot of things, both new and old to see what still exists. I've got a nice little list, but keeping most of it until launch so people can enjoy them at launch and hopefully they don't get fixed in beta. 
> 
> _From this list, here are the things I've personally tried and know work:_
> 
> Wetlands Town:* Confirmed*
> 
> Even though it was already confirmed, it was one of the first things I checked. 
> 
> Edge of land strip in Kalimdor:* Confirmed*
> ...


I loved fly hacking a with priest to lvl 50+ on private servers and mcing horde or both [when faction was a small memory edit away  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ] to GM island, my mate and I had way too much fun doing this ( we didnt impersonate being a GM, so one minute they are happily walking and next they are in the naughty box under GM island) top keks too be had! 

RIP GM island  :Frown: 

WoWScrnShot_122010_171452.jpg

----------


## Domo Kun

What about the Strat entrance jumpiing stone and flying until middle instance?

----------


## eldiablo

Does anyone know how to do the jump in SW off the mage tower to get on the tree and run around above the ground? I saw someone do it on stream but can't figure out where exactly to do the jump myself.

----------


## stoneharry

You used to be able to get to GM Island quite easily by patching the client world data to have land between Darnassus and GM Island, since it exists on the same map. I don't know how feasible this is with the modern anti-cheat.  :Smile:

----------


## deluxe82

Can confirm the way to the old city of the Ahn'Qiraj and a path to the Intance Portals of AQ behind the Closed Door is accesable i wil wait for the 1st ppl on my server when they walk through i will be already inside ^^ WoW Classic behind closed Gates of Ahn'Qiraj Phase 2 - YouTube

----------

